# Cost difference in building



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What would you guess a Baston 842 would be sold for if it was a production rod off the shelf of academy or any retail store? I already reload so I know how much 'money you save' by jumping into hobbies like this... but just curious of the price differencial.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

this is something i've always wondered. a $100 rod at academy is a ?$ blank?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been told by a blank designer that a certain brand of rod which sells in the range of 170.00 costs in the 19.00 to 25.00 dollar range to build, but they're built in very large quantities.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cost*



Swampland said:


> I've been told by a blank designer that a certain brand of rod which sells in the range of 170.00 costs in the 19.00 to 25.00 dollar range to build, but they're built in very large quantities.


A "842", you have a SP842, IP842 and a XP842 (old model numbers now), but you also have to figure in costs for everything else, as Lance said they build in large quantities, but you have labor, overhead, facility costs, etc. I have been in the mainstream production and now just build out of the house, big cost difference now, but one of the main cost factors is the ever looming elephant in the corner "Warranty" kind of like the crazy aunt that the family doesn't like to talk about.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Swampland said:


> I've been told by a blank designer that a certain brand of rod which sells in the range of 170.00 costs in the 19.00 to 25.00 dollar range to build, but they're built in very large quantities.


Very cool, thanks.

I understand there is more they goes into the off the shelf price. I was just curious of the numbers at face value. If I can build a rod for X or i could buy it for X off the shelf.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Most if not all manufacturers keep their source of blanks a secret, and not available to rodbuilders. AllStar and Castaway both used to make their blanks available to rodbuilders. Paying retail for all components, it would be about a push on cost, build vs off the shelf. Even with that, you could build a one of a kind custom.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In reference to *Silverfox1* post # 4: Yes, warranty probably adds a lot of unnecessary cost because for some reason a buyer expects coverage when he abuses the rod. What buyers seem to expect is not warranty in my opinion, but insurance instead.

I am very new at this and may be way off base here, but I think if a blank is defective it will be obvious quickly.

Can you experienced guys share some facts?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't mean to stray from the subject but years back in my teens I developed a taste for more refinement in fishing rods. My problem was my wallet didn't match my taste. I fished with eagle claw rods and later ugly sticks but they just didn't fit my total needs. So for the original question even buying the blanks , grips and eyes to build and economical rod for myself cost much more than a rack rod. But it was much cheaper than someone building it for me. After years of building I realized its skill and uniqueness you pay for not to mention the art. There's nothing wrong with buying at academy or Walmart because a custom Rod is not for every body, different strokes etc. As far as the warranty I don't give one. I do repairs and replacements as I decide after I check a damaged Rod. I'm more a hobby builder and can't afford negligent or accidental abuse like academy can. Perfect example is my post intentionally targeting bull reds with a Rod ment for way way lighter use. Surprisingly most people who approach me don't care and think my terms are reasonable. Hand built is like wanting a pretty car no one else has, you got to pay.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Whitebassfisher, in my 35 years of rod building experience, I believe 99 percent of broken rods are fisherman error! I did get a bad batch of blanks one time several years ago and 3 out of 10 broke when I was spining them, but that was before a single guide was ever put on the blank.
If someone returns a rod to me that they've been fishing with for a year I will replace it for a discounted price but no FREE warranty.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is called a brake light warranty. Once I see brake lights warranty is over


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ToddyTrout said:


> Whitebassfisher, in my 35 years of rod building experience, I believe 99 percent of broken rods are fisherman error! I did get a bad batch of blanks one time several years ago and 3 out of 10 broke when I was spining them, but that was before a single guide was ever put on the blank.
> If someone returns a rod to me that they've been fishing with for a year I will replace it for a discounted price but no FREE warranty.


I agree about fisherman error, not only high sticks that break it immediately, but also the blank being abused that caused it to break soon. Say kids sword fight with the rods in Academy, couldn't it cause a failure when used casting or fighting a fish? Or a sharp impact on side of blank some other way? I guess my thought is that if a rod works well on one trip casting and landing decent fish then the blank is probably not defective. If it breaks on trip # 15, then it probably got abused or hurt somehow after trip # 14. (as example bump middle of blank hard on top of tailgate while loading truck) Is this true?


----------

